# Chamber/Cylinder clearance



## bikesrususa (Nov 2, 2012)

I noticed that my ejection rod isn't 100% straight. Taurus Raging Bull 44Mag. I wondered if this could possibly affect accuracy. The rod is free flowing on the front-locked up on the rear. This lead me to mearsure cylinder to chamber gap. I have a consistant reading-which is good. However the reading is .0012, which seems excessive. Quite honestly, I don't know if it came from the factory like this or not. I know it hasn't been dropped or mishandled. Do I need to shim? Thanks Guys.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Twelve ten-thousandths of an inch is and excellent measurement for the barrel/cylinder gap (that's what it's called). That is well under industry standards. I have a 1976 Ruger Security Six which comes in at fifteen ten-thousandths of an inch and when first purchased it was so tight that after several cylinders of .357, the cylinder face would contact the forcing cone and cease to turn. I had to work at this a bit to free it up.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

That's tight,as long as it doesn't bind dont worry.Since the ejector rod freefloats,as long as it doesn't bind you're good also.Warped rods are common on those that are used in lockup from the wrist twist to snap the cylender shut,irks me every time I see it.

I always liked the Dan Wessons lockup and latch,it was strong and I could reload one of them quicker than my Smith.


----------



## bikesrususa (Nov 2, 2012)

I appreciate the feedback you guys. I am relieved. I guess the reason for my concern is, in a recent magazine article, the writer quoted his clearance at .006. Thanks again.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

bikesrususa said:


> I appreciate the feedback you guys. I am relieved. I guess the reason for my concern is, in a recent magazine article, the writer quoted his clearance at .006. Thanks again.


Well that's five times wider than yours. If your measurement is accurate (I measured mine with a quality feeler gauge) then there is the distinct possibility that your cylinder may swell enough when having fired several loadings to contact your forcing cone. Just be aware of this. You should test it on a range before taking it on a hunt or whatever you have in mind for the gun.


----------

